
A meticulous analysis led to a diagnosis of diabetes insipidus - dougb5
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/medical-mysteries/the-cause-of-this-mans-suffering-was-hiding-in-plain-sight/2020/01/24/5a63d2aa-1ea6-11ea-8d58-5ac3600967a1_story.html
======
techsin101
This is what infuriates me about medical Susan. if something is wrong with you
and it's not something in top percentile, you feel nobody's got your back.
Every specialist works in an isolation. Imagine you have an app and something
is broken and is hard to pinpoint. You involve the cto who involves everyone
else: backend, devops, data, frontend... Specialists from entire spectrum.
There is no such counterpart for human body. You ping pong from doctor to
doctor untill you die or end up in er where right doctors are finally on call.

Doctors would spend less than a minute if they could.

I wish there was a new sort of health company that would do yearly full
diagnosis. Go through all markers in blood etc for example signs of cancer,
Alzheimer, prediabetes show up in blood years before.., misbalance of biomes,
fluid pressure, pinched nerves.. right now that's not the case.

~~~
lostlogin
It sounds like you’re asking for a multidisciplinary meeting, which is a thing
and is regularly used in healthcare for complex cases. I used to help with the
image side of a fortnightly breast MDM. It had physicians, an oncologist,
pathologist, surgeons, nurse, radiologist and probably a few more disciplines
too. There are numerous meetings for other body parts and systems around town.
This many vary country to country, I’m in New Zealand.

~~~
mjevans
What they're really asking for is (attempted) automated diagnosis, where
routine tests are done and fed to a computer and a list of things that might
be wrong can then be evaluated by humans. If something looks possible more
precise tests could then be done to confirm the diagnosis.

~~~
nradov
Except that wouldn't have helped in this case because the proper tests hadn't
actually been done. Clinical decision support systems have been developed to
assist physicians with semi-automated diagnosis and they can work, to an
extent. But the hard part is gathering an accurate medical history and then
reducing it to discrete concept codes that software can understand. Computers
can't effectively interview a patient or ask the right questions for rare or
complex conditions.

------
stevenwoo
The misdiagnoses sounded pretty frustrating but the unnecessary gall bladder
removal is appalling and galling. TLDR - a bump on the head caused pituitary
gland malfunction that no doctor recognized for years.

~~~
killjoywashere
Ok, so, first, there are some diagnoses that are known hard to diagnose.
Celiac disease, mycosis fungoides, diabetes insipidus, among many. Half of
medicine is rare diseases. The typical physician may see a case once in their
career, maybe less. I can say, as a pathologist, the doctor who lives at the
far end of many of these workups, I have seen some truly rare diagnoses, stuff
that's not in any textbook. And I know good doctors who have missed common
diagnoses, myself included.

I submit that this attorney in the story was fortunate that this neurologist
saw him outside his regular clinic, was a neurologist, and had the luxury of
reviewing the chart, probably at night or over a weekend, without ten patients
in the waiting room, three stacked up in the clinic rooms, a nurse he doesn't
quite trust, a front desk clerk who showed up late, and a note from radiology
in his inbox that landed 5 minutes before clinic started notifying everyone
that the CT suite is unavailable for urgent scans because the technicians'
contract wasn't renewed in time so they're simply not coming to work.

In medicine, days off are so wonderful because they're the only real chance to
catch up work.

------
ThePowerOfFuet
[http://archive.is/HwfAS](http://archive.is/HwfAS)

------
caconym_
I haven't read the article and I'm not going to, but this title _sings_. Holy
crap.

